# help the new guy



## carb00 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello everyone, as you can see I'm new to the site and need suggestion's on replacing my bose. I currently have the Bose 3 2 1 system but the receiver no longer works. My TV is a Mitsubishi DLP 65'' and i'm seated about 9' from it. I live in 720 sq ft apartment but the living room and the kitchen are connected and pretty open space. The room is 13' x 13' and the ceiling is 8' 9'' and the floors are carpeted. Any other info you guys need let me know and also my budget is around $1,000. Thanks for the help in advanced 

Doug


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

So, do you need a receiver and speakers for 1k or just the speakers? 

If it is just the speakers then SVS seems to be the budget speakers of choice. 

Matt


----------



## carb00 (Jun 3, 2010)

I was hoping for a whole system for 1k.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Given that you live in an Apartment, are there issues with having a Subwoofer? You might want to consider Floorstanding Speakers that are capable of decent bass while not causing your neighbors to go crazy as they might if you owned a quality Subwoofer.

I would recommend PSB Image T45 Tower Speakers for 479 (749 MSRP) , C60 Center Channel for 299 (449 MSRP) to start. Here is a link to the Speakers:https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm
The Speakers are about halfway down the Page. Truly excellent Speakers and value.

For an AVR, I would go with a refurbished Onkyo from Accessories4less. To come close to meeting your budget, the TX-SR607 would work for 299 (599 MSRP):http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...atts-channel-7.2-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html

When your budget allows, simply add matching PSB Surround Speakers such as the B25 for around 299 Dollars. Or perhaps you might have a pair of Speakers laying around you could use for now.
I really would advocate going with the TX-SR707 for 499 (899 MSRP), but it would take you way over your stated budget. I highly recommend going with something like I have put together as opposed to much lower quality 5.1 Speaker Packages. There simply is no contest between the quality of Speakers like the PSB's over such Packages.

Here is a Review of the T45:http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/psb_image_t45.htm
Here is a Review of the TX-SR607:http://www.hometheatermag.com/receivers/onkyo_tx-sr607_av_receiver/
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The Onkyo 608 and 3 pairs of Behringer 2030p's with a Dayton Sub120 would be a huge step up from the Bose system. If looks are a concern then the Ascend acoustics are another possibility.

if you want a neat set package. See SVS for a great package..


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Again, my concern is the Apartment situation. It is why I recommended Floorstanding Speakers and not a Subwoofer. A Subwoofer in an Apartment usually equals disaster with unhappy Neighbors and constant complaints.

A quality Tower like the T45 will give decent bass performance while maintaing good relations. I really think it is the way to go. PSB makes excellent Speakers and are available for a large discount. As is the 608.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## carb00 (Jun 3, 2010)

I appreciate the suggestions but i guess i forgot to mention that I'm going to buy from best buy because I've got credit there. I just wanted some direction on quality brands but I'm not sure if best buy carries some of the mentioned brands. I know they sell Onkyo and Denon receivers which i think are good receivers, but for speakers I'm not sure.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I saw this Thread on another Forum as well. Mentioning as you had on the other Forum that you were stuck with buying only at BB would have helped us give you the best advice.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## carb00 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry Jungle Jack :duh:


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, not sure what to say if you are stuck with BB. They tend to be expensive in my IMHO. 

You might be able to get some open box specials. You can tell us what speakers you are deciding between and we might be able to help you. :T

Matt


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

carb00 said:


> I appreciate the suggestions but i guess i forgot to mention that I'm going to buy from best buy because I've got credit there. I just wanted some direction on quality brands but I'm not sure if best buy carries some of the mentioned brands. I know they sell Onkyo and Denon receivers which i think are good receivers, but for speakers I'm not sure.


How much credit do you have? Unless its a large amount, your money might still go farther getting equipment elsewhere and then you can use the credit for lots of media.

If you chose a Bose system, then I'm going to guess you don't want something big. These could work. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Energy+...18&skuId=9784232&st=Energy_Products&cp=1&lp=1 You could buy 2 to 3 pairs depending on if you want to do 3.1 or 5.1 speakers. You can get a center channel, but a two way actually works really well and can be turned on its side for better clearance.

A sub can get ugly in an apartment depending on how thin the walls are and how much space you have depending on how far the sub is away from your neighbors. You might just have to choose a good 8" sub to help out the mains, but not thump your way to unhappy neighbors. I don't really have a good 8" sub to recommend, but this might work. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-631 I'm only going by reviews, I've never heard any of the cheap Dayton subs. Or, if this guy can really do 30hz -3db like they claim, then it would be better. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=309-176 The limitation would be SPLs, but in an apartment, that would be okay.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I think BB sells Klipsch. I think they might even sell their higher-end Klipsh, but not sure. I know RC Wiley does, but they are picky about who sells their product. Klipsch are easy to drive, meaning they sound loud with a little bit of power. They are bright speakers, so it turns some people off of them, but for movies, their smaller packages do well. 

I just took a look at BB and it looks like they sell Klipsh, Energy, Polk, Def Tech and more. Of those brands, I have owned all of them but Def Tech and have been happy with them all. Each one imparts a different sound to the material, so go listen for yourself and see what you like. Energy is a very good brand out of Canada that has reasonable prices. I compared their high-end reference to some B&W that cost about 3 times as much and the difference was minimal. I still use Energy with my 65" big screen and everyone loves them. Go take a listen for yourself and let us know what you think. 

Matteo


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Best Buy will be far more expensive than elsewhere and you won't get nearly as much bang for your buck. How much credit do you have at Best Buy? Is it the full $1k?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

So there are some questions still needed to be asked, but I'm with everyone else in thinking that BB is a little more expensive than what you could get elsewhere. Maybe one of the receivers would be close enough to what you could get elsewhere, but the speakers themselves -- I think you could could do much better for much less. One exception is the Insignia 6.5 speakers. They used to sell for ~$45 and were regarded as a steal at that price. They're now running ~$80/pr, but they are probably a decent buy at that price as well.

The speakers I've been pushing lately for most folks are the Usher S-520's. Delivered for $399/pr, I think these are the bargain of the century. They also go pretty low for a bookshelf -- rated to a respectable 52hz per Usher's website. I'd get a pair of those and a receiver. 

Granted, this isn't a full surround system, but i'd prefer a good pair of speakers -- especially if you can't set up the surround speakers properly.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto on the insignias, I prefer them to both the Polk and Klipsch that my Best buy sells. Also, BBs sub are way overpriced and underperforming. Once again, we need to know how much you need to spend at Best Buy in credit. I'd by the Insignias, followed by the Onkyo AVR, and then if you have to a sub.

Or, if the credit can be transferred, ebay it and, even after taking a face value hit, get more for your money elsewhere.


----------



## carb00 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a total of 5,700 worth of credit and they have no interest for 3 years right now so It would be nice to take advantage of the offer. Also with warranty work they are easy to deal with, anything happens just take it in and they fix the problem. I'll take a listen to the speaker brands mentioned and let you guys know what I think and what direction I'm going. Again I appriciate all the help. 

Doug


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh, you mean credit as in a credit card, not credit as in they owe you money or you have a gift card or something. In that case, I really think you should spend your money elsewhere, but if you must, buy the Insignias, an onkyo, and get a sub somewhere else.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Well at least with the Magnolia part of the Store, you do have access to some quality brands. However, it is not going to be easy meeting your budget and equipment. Again, as recommended prior, looking at discontinued Models will really help stretch your money. Examples of great deals of late are Martin Logan's Preface (around 50% off) and Pioneer SC-05 and SC-07 (ditto) 

I would ask your Salesperson (If you can find one) and ask him if there are any Models currently on Clearance at that Location and others in your area.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I was just at BB Magnolia last night and they wanted 450.00 for a open box 10in sub!! I think the brand was energy but I am not sure as I was in shock at the price. : ) I suggest you either give BB back their credit or just get the receiver their. 

Matt


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It sounds like the OP has a BB Credit Card with a Credit Line of 5700 Dollars as opposed to having a 5700 Dollar Credit/ What is making him want to use BB is the 3 Year Same as Cash Financing.

I will say that as with all things, pay now or pay later. That being said those are decidedly great Financing offers. I would purchase the AVR from BB and purchase the Speakers elsewhere.

In spite of the great terms, none of the Speakers available at BB can remotely come close to offering the same Price/Performance that ID (Internet Direct) Companies like SVS, Hsu, Usher, etc... Moreover, Saturday Audio and DMC-Electronics has fantastic deals on PSB's Image Series. Again, a Speaker like the PSB Image T45 available for 479 (749 MSRP) from DMC offers performance comparable to Speakers costing in the Thousands.

And if a Subwoofer would not cause Eviction or tons of complaints from Neighbors, the Dayton Sub 120 is an absurd value for well under 200 Dollars. Combine this with SVS's SBS-01's for 225 a Pair for Mains and Surround and an SCS-01 Center Channel for an excellent sounding super high value package. 

Given the Apartment situation, I would still advocate using Floorstanding Speakers for Mains capable of decent bass as opposed to using a Subwoofer and 7 Monitor Speakers that you can not even enjoy without causing chaos. Most Apartments do not work well with true Subwoofers. Bose's "Bass Module" does not come anywhere close to 20 Hz or even 40 Hz. Due to this, it would not cause the problems a true Subwoofer will as low Bass frequencies travel much further than higher frequencies.

So if in a situation where the Apartment is well isolated, a quality Subwoofer and Monitor Speakers will be the most cost effective route, but if like most Apartments Floorstanding Speakers really are the best way to go.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## carb00 (Jun 3, 2010)

So i just got back from BB and listened to Definitive Technology speakers, wow what a difference from the Bose. They recommended 2 ProMonitor 1000 for the fronts, 2 ProMonitor 800 for the rears, ProCenter 1000 and a ProSub 800 powered by the Onkyo 608. So including mounts and wire looking at a total of 2k, over budget but the wife isn't saying no so i guess its a go. Thanks again for the help i was able to go in there and actually sound like i knew what i was talking about kinda. Thanks again 

Doug


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

carb00 said:


> So i just got back from BB and listened to Definitive Technology speakers, wow what a difference from the Bose. They recommended 2 ProMonitor 1000 for the fronts, 2 ProMonitor 800 for the rears, ProCenter 1000 and a ProSub 800 powered by the Onkyo 608. So including mounts and wire looking at a total of 2k, over budget but the wife isn't saying no so i guess its a go. Thanks again for the help i was able to go in there and actually sound like i knew what i was talking about kinda. Thanks again
> 
> Doug


Doug,
Well played. Def. Tech truly makes a quality product. Moreover, the Onkyo is a great value and brings THX Processing to a pricepoint pretty much never seen prior to its release in the HDMI era. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## carb00 (Jun 3, 2010)

Good afternoon guys, Well BB does not have the Onkyo 608 in stock but could have it by Thursday or I could get the Denon 791 for the same price today. So should I wait till Thursday or just get the Denon?

Thanks,
Doug


----------

